# Ship Construction, 6th Edition



## أهل الحديث (7 أكتوبر 2008)

Ship Construction, Sixth Edition
By *D J Eyres*




 *Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
 *Number Of Pages:* 376
 *Publication Date:* 2007-03-26
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0750680709
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750680707
 *Binding:* Paperback
 

*Product Description: *
Ship Construction is a comprehensive text for students of naval architecture, ship building and construction, and for professional Naval Architects and Marine Engineers as a refresher on the latest developments in ship types, safety and shipyard practices. Beginning with an introduction to ship building and concluding with the finished product, the book enables the reader to follow the construction of a ship from start to finish. Eyres explores in depth, chapter by chapter, the development of ship types, materials and strengths of ships, welding and cutting, shipyard practice, ship structure and outfitting. The new edition includes a new chapter on computer-aided design and manufacture, and all the latest international regulations and technological developments. 

Â· Covers the complete ship construction process including the development of ship types, materials and strengths of ships, welding and cutting, shipyard practice, ship structure and outfitting
Â· All the latest developments in technology and shipyard methods, including a new chapter on computer-aided design and manufacture
Â· Essential for students and professionals, particularly those working in shipyards, supervising ship construction, conversion and maintenance






http://ifile.it/g4hzpnb/0750680709.zip
11.69 MB




​


----------



## نايف علي (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي محب الله ورسوله على هذه المشاركة القيمة 

وأسأل الله أن ييسر أمرك أينما ذهبت ويهيء لك من أمرك رشداً


----------



## أمير البحر (22 يوليو 2009)

جاري التحميل - ولك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Asoma2006 (29 يوليو 2009)

Thank you so much for the book no words can express my graceful thanks


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 يوليو 2009)

Thnx sooooooooooooooo much


----------



## اسامة القاسى (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (11 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssss
جارى التحميل


----------

